# lifters lining up with cam lobes



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I just put my lifters in and they do not line up good with the cams lobes.
what's going on here?
like the cam isn't far enough forward?
what gives??????
:willy::willy:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

With your fingers gently push the cam backwards till it stops. When the engine is running it pushes the cam backwards. It should line up then.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

It moved when pulled FORWARD a little and is way better, but still not 100%(i hope you meant the cam goes forward)
I dont get it?
I though with the cam gear tightened against thrust plate there was no forward to back movement?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> It moved a little and is way better, but still not 100%
> I dont get it?
> I though with the cam gear tightened against thrust plate there was no forward to back movement?


You are correct sir, or at least there will be very little movement. If you don't have the timing gears/chain installed yet, then do so and see what that gives you. Be aware that flat tappet lifters are not SUPPOSED to sit in the dead center of the cam lobes. If they do, then the lifters won't "spin" in their bores as the engine runs, and if they don't spin, then they'll wear out pretty quickly because all the friction and load will be concentrated in the same spot. Making them spin distributes the wear and friction over the whole face of the lifter.

Check out these photos I found:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3497489867_5e919a090c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3569/3498304832_79dbe113c1.jpg

You'll see in the photos the lifters are sitting pretty much like yours are in the photos you posted.

Bear


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

:cheersomg THANK YOU
i have very little hair left to pull out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> :cheersomg THANK YOU
> i have very little hair left to pull out.


Hey no problem  Unless you do this stuff for a living (like Jim does) these are little details that you tend to forget about if you're not seeing them every day. Heck, I had to think about it for a few minutes myself and then go hunt down those photos to make sure my reasoning was correct. 

Bear


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, the thrust plate should control fore-aft movement. No less than .006" "end play", no more than .010". If the palte is in good condition and you have a quality timing set, it will be fine. Unlike Chevy and Olds engines, Pontiacs don't rely on "magic" to hold the cam in place (it's really the rotation of the lifters "thrusting" the cam to the rear). 

Jim


----------

